# Small piano minature



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello all!

I've lurked around these forums before but I thought I'd finally break through now with a small piece that I just finished.

It's under two minutes and was inspired by those 'limited tone' Ligeti piano pieces.. although certainly not in style. The notes used here are Eb, F and A across all octaves on the piano. I would like to think I pulled it off but I've been around it all week so I feel my opinion is abit jaded. Any formal critiques would be appreciated! Also, please be kind to the MIDI modelling 


__
https://soundcloud.com/eilrahccheng%2Fondulations-dans-leau

All best,
Eilrahc


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I loved it. It's a very expressive piece within the tight confines of the structure you created for yourself, which is something that always impresses me. It reminds me of sparser Debussy pieces more than Ligeti. I don't know that I liked the ending as much. It seems to just stop rather than coming to a conclusion and it's a little out of character with the rest of the piece. Do you have a score?


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words there! Linking this to Debussy is probably the best I can hope for right now  I was also listening to Takemitsu's 'Rain Tree Sketch' alot when I finished this. 

My worry at the moment is that the piece sounds a bit cheesy. Like if it leans more towards contrived-new-age- mystique than a glistening sort of 'neo-impressionism' that I try to aim for. 

I always work first in a midi sequencer and then transcribe it to notation by hand.. so no score yet! It takes more time this way but it also gives more control over dynamics, tempo shifts and whatnot. I also fixed the ending a bit and I think it flows better now.. I was really trying to avoid a big style climax and just have the piece level out to its conclusion. Most important is that I hope the idea (not necessary motif) developed and made sense throughout!


----------

